# one question



## elkwisperer (Aug 17, 2005)

i just have one question. i have been told never to bring a dog dove hunting because it will mess him up as a bird dog because the feathers will poke the dogs mouth , is this true?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have always brought my dog dove hunting. I think it is a very good training oportunity because you can hunt them walking or sit with your dog and pass shoot. I have never heard about the feathers poking and causing any problems. The feathers do come off very easy, but if you can train your dog to retrieve dove without crushing them or taking off a lot of feathers, you will have a dog with a light bite.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have also always taken my dogs dove hunting and never seen one get a sour mouth from pin feathers, I think if your dogs like to hunt and retrieve its kinda like a scrimmage for them before hunting season the only thing I would ever advise against is sending a dog after a crane they can be pretty mean


----------

